# vaulted ceiling



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

If you wanted to build a vaulted ceiling but could not use a ridge beam, could it be done? If you were to use (rafter ties/ceiling joists) spaced every 4 ft at top plate tieing walls together?


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Depending on pitch, snow load, and
a dozen or so other things....yes.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Are you a carpenter, or a Home Owner?


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

I tried to post a pic, but it said I needed to post 15 or more messages. Anyway, the live load is 60, pitch is 5/12, length from plate to ridge is 13 ft, length of room is 15 ft, 2x8 rafters (24 ctr). Opposite side of house is regular ceiling, so vaulted area is only half of gable( or 13 ft). Basically 15 x13. I used 2x10 ceiling joists on both sides of a rafter in the 15 ft length. So I have 7 rafters in this 15 ft. I placed a 2x10( ceiling joist) on both sides of a rafter every 4 ft spanning the 13 ft and all tied in nice and secure to beam and opposite c.joist. I also have collar ties in upper 1/3.

X= C.J.
O=Rafter

---------------Opposite outside wall---------------


-----------------Beam at 13 ft from wall-------------


Gable XOX O XOX O XOX O XOX Gable
FT 2 4 6 8 10 12 14 15


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

If I followed you, it sounds like that
should work.


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

Yeah, I wish I coud post this pic.


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

here you go neo


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

Looks good to me.
I think I'd sandwich some blocking 
between the ties, to keep them 
operating as a unit.
On 4 season rooms and screen
porches I've run diagonals between
ties and back up to the rafters just 
for the truss "look".


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

I plan on putting in blocking and boxing them in w/ pine to look like a beam. What do you mean by running diagnols to make it look like a truss?? I don't follow??


----------



## dlcj (Oct 1, 2007)

looks like you did a good job but all those beams to me would distract the look of a vaulted ceiling. Neo means put in braces from the ceiling beam up to the rafter on a diagonal to look like a giant truss. It would add strength but i dont think it needs it. I like the idea but on 8' centers. Also i have done a few 12/12 vaulted ceilings with no ridge beam and no ceiling beams or trusses


----------



## Joe Carola (Jun 15, 2004)

rakuz66 said:


> I tried to post a pic, but it said I needed to post 15 or more messages. Anyway, the live load is 60, pitch is 5/12, length from plate to ridge is 13 ft, length of room is 15 ft, 2x8 rafters (24 ctr). Opposite side of house is regular ceiling, so vaulted area is only half of gable( or 13 ft). Basically 15 x13. I used 2x10 ceiling joists on both sides of a rafter in the 15 ft length. So I have 7 rafters in this 15 ft. I placed a 2x10( ceiling joist) on both sides of a rafter every 4 ft spanning the 13 ft and all tied in nice and secure to beam and opposite c.joist. I also have collar ties in upper 1/3.
> 
> X= C.J.
> O=Rafter
> ...


Why did you do all this first and then come here and ask if it's alright? Why would you not ask how to do something the right way first BEFORE you do it?

What happens if you find out that what you did once it gets inspected it wont work, what will you do then?


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

Joe, I admit I jumped the gun, but it's too late for looking back. What do you think??


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Hey rakuz66,
I noticed that you green rocked the whole room. Just curious, what are you using it for? BTW, nice work!
Steve


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks. I had all that green rock on hand, so I just used it.


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

Alright,

How did you get full length ceiling joists up next to those rafters? 
Were they slid in while the plywood was off?


----------



## rakuz66 (Mar 2, 2008)

Those c.j are 16 ft. They overlap opposite c.j. on top of partition wall( which is not in pic). I slid them in through the windows.


----------

